# Error! Could not locate remote server



## shakya (Dec 28, 2006)

Error! Could not locate remote server
this problem appear since a few days ago. when i try to access a normal site, it appears the *[Error! Could not locate remote server]* page and i have to refresh but doesnt work sometimes then i have to use IE and it works sometimes but sometimes doesnt work and i have to refresh again. I usually use opera. i think its my router but b4 i didnt get that problem. and also, a movie in my computer that i played, i see connecting to codec server, then error downloading codec. i think its also the same problem.


----------



## vaiyach (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Shakya!

The problem here could be with your DNS settings. It is the DNS server which is usually responsible for translating a domain name to the domain server and redirecting a website request. Something like www.google.com > 208.67.219.230

What you can do is that ping your DNS server and see if the response time is slow. IMO anything less then 400ms is good.

If the DNS seems slow then you can use a public DNS such as open DNS. Just change your DNS seetings to manual (in you rrouter if you are using one, else in your modem/computer as applicable) and change the values to

Primary DNS - 208.67.222.222
Secondary DNS - 208.67.222.220

This is in case you wish to use Open DNS. To know more about this service you can check out their website @ www.opendns.com; There are plenty of other free public dns servers so you can google them and ping them to see which one gives you a better response time.

Hope this helps!

Cheers!

P.S- Just to make sure, to ping you dns, check your network connection properties and note down the values in front of DNS servers; Next open a command prompt (Start > Run > cmd > OK/enter) qnd type 'ping <DNS SERVER VALUES>' without the quotes qnd press enter: This will show you the response time of your DNS server.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Before you start changing your network configuration, perhaps we should try to figure out what the real issue is.

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.

On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

Another good test to run is:

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. Post the results link from the top of the test display page here.


----------



## vaiyach (Jan 24, 2008)

Point well taken John!

However, I only posted the fix after I started getting this error quiet frequently and it became annoying enough for me to take an action, which was changing the DNS server. I checked out various settings of my computer (which most defenitely included an ipconfig amongst other network configurations), and came to the conclusion that DNS was the weak point. I changed this setting and I was riding the groovy train in no time!!

Haven't had that issue since ever, so thought I'll straight away get to the crux. Anyways I think old school is a better way to isloate the core issue.

Cheers!


----------

